# Filme 2011 mal abwechslung ;)



## darkeivl5 (19. Januar 2011)

Einige haben vielleicht schon Skyline geguckt. Wollte mal wissen , was ihr allgemein so von solchen Filmen haltet und ob ihr noch welche Kennt die so ähnlich ablaufen. Ich habe hier mal ein Trailer von Battle Los Angeles, Ich finde das ist eine mischung aus Crysis und Battlefield Bad Company 2. naja ausser die Ufos...  und der Trailer scheint schon so ziemlich spannend zu wirken im vergleich zu Skyline und der Film erscheint am 11.03.2011 .

YouTube - Battle: Los Angeles - Official Movie Trailer #1 | HD


----------



## facehugger (19. Januar 2011)

Werd ich mir auf jeden Fall vormerken. Hauptsache es kracht ordentlich und das scheint hier der Fall zu sein Ich gehe ins Kino um unterhalten zu werden, der Film muss dabei nicht immer eine tiefgründige Story haben


----------



## Teldor1974 (19. Januar 2011)

darkeivl5 schrieb:
			
		

> Einige haben vielleicht schon Skyline geguckt. Wollte mal wissen , was ihr allgemein so von solchen Filmen haltet und ob ihr noch welche Kennt die so ähnlich ablaufen. Ich habe hier mal ein Trailer von Battle Los Angeles, Ich finde das ist eine mischung aus Crysis und Battlefield Bad Company 2. naja ausser die Ufos...  und der Trailer scheint schon so ziemlich spannend zu wirken im vergleich zu Skyline und der Film erscheint am 11.03.2011 .
> 
> YouTube - Battle: Los Angeles - Official Movie Trailer #1 | HD



Geiler Trailer auf jeden Fall 
Leider noch so lange hin Nov 2011


----------



## darkeivl5 (19. Januar 2011)

Teldor1974 schrieb:


> Geiler Trailer auf jeden Fall
> Leider noch so lange hin Nov 2011




 hehe Ich kann dich beruigen, Der Film kommt schon 11 März in den Deutschen Kinos.


----------



## Kaktus (19. Januar 2011)

Skyline war kein Film, sondern ein Zustand. Absolut miese Darsteller, keine Story, ein paar Effekte und ansonsten völliger Bullshit. Bisher mein Higlight an schlechten Filmen die ich gesehen habe. Es kann ja nur besser werden. Ich liebe Sience Fiction Filme.... aber das war ein Tiefschlag ohne Gleichen.


----------



## darkeivl5 (19. Januar 2011)

bei Skyline war das Problem, das diese leute nicht viel Geld zu verfügung hatten.


----------



## Kaktus (19. Januar 2011)

Da war das Problem das die Effekte 9 Millionen gekostet haben und der Rest 1 Millionen (laut Wiki). Was soll man auch von Filmemachern erwarten die eigentlich keine Filme machen sondern lediglich Spezialeffekte bei anderen Filmen? Kann ja nichts werden. Und ein Film besteht nicht nur aus Effekten. Ohne Schauspieler und eine halbwegs brauchbare Handlung und vor allem ohne richtigen Handlungsbogen, ist jeder Film einfach nur Schrott.


----------



## darkeivl5 (19. Januar 2011)

da Hast du aber recht.  wenn die Macher das mal Kapieren würden. Die meinten angeblich, Die bringen ein 2 teil von Skyline raus der besser wird wenn der erste Film gut lief.


----------



## Kaktus (19. Januar 2011)

Man schaue sich Pup Fiction an. Im Grunde keine Spezial Effekte, aber geile Schauspieler, geile Handlung die Mehrschichtig und Zeit versetzt läuft..... der Film war genial. Spannung, Action, super Dialoge. Solche Filme sollte man öfters machen. Das sind Filme die man sehen möchte.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (19. Januar 2011)

Glaube Crysis 2 wird so. Gruß


----------



## Schulkind (19. Januar 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Skyline war kein Film, sondern ein Zustand. Absolut miese Darsteller, keine Story, ein paar Effekte und ansonsten völliger Bullshit. Bisher mein Higlight an schlechten Filmen die ich gesehen habe. Es kann ja nur besser werden. Ich liebe Sience Fiction Filme.... aber das war ein Tiefschlag ohne Gleichen.



Mann in der Tiefgarage bepackt hektisch das Auto mit 1-2 Koffern,Frau steht hilflos daneben.
5min später immer noch am packen, Mann zur Frau:
Was machst du da?
Frau: ICH WEISS ES NICHT!!!

Mein Highlight dieses Films : )


----------



## Teldor1974 (20. Januar 2011)

Ohh mein Fehler um so besser freu


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2011)

Scheinbar bekommen wir 2011 doch noch ein bisschen was geboten. 

Hier ein paar Trailer die nicht schlecht aussehen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjagzGBU7ow

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUznviXV-U8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F6DU6gx7-w


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. August 2011)

Also "The Darkest Hour" und "Apollo 18" treffen schon mal meinen Geschmack.


----------



## watercooled (4. August 2011)

Apollo 18 würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2011)

Viel neues kommt leider nicht. 

Die hier hab ich noch gefunden

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4FFR8fhea4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPGynhTeK6k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sYSyuuLk5g


----------



## speedi3 (5. August 2011)

super 8


----------



## Sieben (3. September 2011)

Ich kann mich mit dem neuen Conan (zumindest den Trailer) nicht anfreunden. Ist zu bunt. Fand den ersten mit Arnie noch am besten, der war schön dreckig und düster


----------



## bravo-two-zero (10. September 2011)

boah ich freu mich schon so derbe auf apollo 18... ^.^


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2011)

Apollo 18 wird super.  

Aber erst 2012 werden wir wieder so richtig was auf die Augen bekommen.

- The amazing Spider-Man
- Angry Birds (!!!) Angry Birds (2012) - Kinostart - Kino-Trailer - DVD - Blu-ray - Filmstarts
- The Avengers
- Bad Boys 3 (Gerücht)
- Men in Black 3 (Gerücht) 
- Battleship
- Das Bourne Vermächtnis
- The Dark Knight Rises
- Dark Void Dark Void (2012) - Kinostart - Kino-Trailer - DVD - Blu-ray - Filmstarts

Aber seht selber:
Neue Kinofilme: Alle Kinofilme 2012 / Filmstarts Kinojahr 2012 | Seite 1


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2011)

Sieht auch ganz nett aus! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOsZpKP-e4k


----------



## MrReal1ty (13. Oktober 2011)

The Darkest Hour sieht echt vielversprechend aus. 

The Avengers najaa... 50/50 das er gut wird


----------



## Painkiller (13. Dezember 2011)

Weiter geht die Alien-Jagd! MiB III! Kein Fake-Trailer. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyaFEBI_L24


----------

